# How long do jamie's tarantulas enclosure last?



## Fade (Mar 22, 2018)

I want a display enclosure for my first tarantula, one option is jamie's tarantulas enclosure.  However I know acrylic can yellow and warp over time?

These enclosures are pricey so I expect it to last decades with no problems.

Any help is appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## viper69 (Mar 22, 2018)

It can warp- depends on how thick it is. It can change color, coco fiber can change its color, another T owner  experienced this.

Your expectations may be unreasonable when it comes to acrylic. I'll tell you this, glass is far easier to clean than acrylic. I own both.

Also, no one has done a study, or comparison for decades on any acrylic T container because they haven't been around that long. 20 years ago people were using whatever they could find, as we all do now. Acrylics are fairly recent for use.

Don't know what you plan on getting for a T, but no need for a Jamie's if you get a small T or sling hah.  Also, not all Ts are good display animals either.

What species are you thinking of for your FIRST T?

What RESEARCH have you done on your intended species or on Ts in general? This is critical, could be the difference between life and death for your T, ie your level of understanding BEFORE you buy.

What vendors are you considering?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 22, 2018)

Fade said:


> I want a display enclosure for my first tarantula, one option is jamie's tarantulas enclosure.  However I know acrylic can yellow and warp over time?
> 
> These enclosures are pricey so I expect it to last decades with no problems.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.  Thanks


IMO acrylic is overestimated a bit. Here in Europe (while today acrylic is more present in the arachnid hobby, often due to the 'DIY' part) glass is, and remain, big.

More easy to clean, cheap (at least here in Europe, clueless about the U.S) etc


----------



## Nightshady (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a slew of Jamie’s sling and juvenile enclosures and I love them. Of course these are not final habitats so your question about warping doesn’t apply to my personal experience since they are only temporary. I’m swapping to Exo Terras for final habitats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 22, 2018)

Nightshady said:


> I have a slew of Jamie’s sling and juvenile enclosures and I love them. Of course these are not final habitats so your question about warping doesn’t apply to my personal experience since they are only temporary. I’m swapping to Exo Terras for final habitats.



So basically your answer is of what value hahaha...I'm messing with you, but when I read it, it seemed funny. Trust me I provide "useful" info at times too that doesn't answer the OPs question hah.


I also agree on the ExoTerra too, I use those as well.


----------



## Fade (Mar 22, 2018)

viper69 said:


> It can warp- depends on how thick it is. It can change color, coco fiber can change its color, another T owner  experienced this.
> 
> Your expectations may be unreasonable when it comes to acrylic. I'll tell you this, glass is far easier to clean than acrylic. I own both.
> 
> ...


I have done a load of research.  I had another post asking about GBBs as a first.  But I will probably go with a curly hair, or pink zebra beauty, or whatever beginner terrestrial T.  I prefer to use glass but what enclosures include glass?  Exo terras are more for arborials, and I had another post on if I can use an aquarium with the typical reptile wire lid as my enclosure.  That would be ideal but heard Ts can get stuck in the wire lid and it isn't good for keeping humidity.  
I really want a clear, affordable, enclosure, that lasts decades.  I have had suggestions to use hobby lobby display cases and drill holes.  I do prefer to not have to do anything DIY.  
Will most likely buy my tarantula from my local expo this sunday.  
I know not all are display animals, for example fossorial species.  

Gbb is my ideal beginner T but unsure if I can handle it's speed as I used to be TERRIFIED of spiders but now I have watched 100s of videos on Ts, but still unsure if I can handle it.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Nightshady (Mar 22, 2018)

viper69 said:


> So basically your answer is of what value hahaha...I'm messing with you, but when I read it, it seemed funny. Trust me I provide "useful" info at times too that doesn't answer the OPs question hah.
> 
> 
> I also agree on the ExoTerra too, I use those as well.


I’m the only who has posted that says they have actually used the Jamie’s enclosures. True, it doesn’t answer the specific warping question, but I’m sure OP would like to know that in general the habitats are well liked at least by this user.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 22, 2018)

Nightshady said:


> I’m the only who has posted that says they have actually used the Jamie’s enclosures. True, it doesn’t answer the specific warping question, but I’m sure OP would like to know that in general the habitats are well liked at least by this user.


I have Jamie's enclosures as well, not referencing the AMAC boxes you own- I haves tons of those too- many of us do as you may know.

The OP is asking if they last for decades- no one knows.


----------



## draconisj4 (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a bunch of Jamies juvenile and spiderling enclosures and like them well enough, however there are a couple of issues with the vents. The metal tabs are quite sharp so I covered them with dabs of hot glue, also my 2.5" P. cancerides got a foot stuck on the metal mesh, he was rehoused promptly but was about due anyway.

I also have my A. chalcodes in one of Jamies adult enclosures but have only been using it for about 6 months so I can't answer to the warping over time issue. So far it's been fine, I do wish the ventilation holes were closer to the top as I would like to add a little more substrate as my spider likes to burrow. I wouldn't use it for a fossorial though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightshady (Mar 22, 2018)

viper69 said:


> I have Jamie's enclosures as well, not referencing the AMAC boxes you own- I haves tons of those too- many of us do as you may know.
> 
> The OP is asking if they last for decades- no one knows.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Marvinxox (Mar 22, 2018)

Fade said:


> I have done a load of research.  I had another post asking about GBBs as a first.  But I will probably go with a curly hair, or pink zebra beauty, or whatever beginner terrestrial T.  I prefer to use glass but what enclosures include glass?  Exo terras are more for arborials, and I had another post on if I can use an aquarium with the typical reptile wire lid as my enclosure.  That would be ideal but heard Ts can get stuck in the wire lid and it isn't good for keeping humidity.
> I really want a clear, affordable, enclosure, that lasts decades.  I have had suggestions to use hobby lobby display cases and drill holes.  I do prefer to not have to do anything DIY.
> Will most likely buy my tarantula from my local expo this sunday.
> I know not all are display animals, for example fossorial species.
> ...


Please try to use latin names, common names are just impractical.

The tall exo terras are more for arboreals, but the low cubic ones are perfectly fine for terrestrials or, with enough substrate inside, even for fossorials.

You could try to get a glass tank with a acrylic lid. Either glue an acrylic sheet with holes drilled into it on the frame for the mesh or just get a custom-made lid for the tank.

Generally the T wont leave it´s enclosure if it feels secure in it. So if you don´t plan to take it out for handling, you should be fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 22, 2018)

If you're using damp sub as you probably should be with most sling enclosures then they will probably discolor after years (my guess somewhere around 4-8yrs.) With dry sub they might be fine for much longer.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 22, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> I have a bunch of Jamies juvenile and spiderling enclosures and like them well enough, however there are a couple of issues with the vents. The metal tabs are quite sharp so I covered them with dabs of hot glue, also my 2.5" P. cancerides got a foot stuck on the metal mesh, he was rehoused promptly but was about due anyway.
> 
> I also have my A. chalcodes in one of Jamies adult enclosures but have only been using it for about 6 months so I can't answer to the warping over time issue. So far it's been fine, I do wish the ventilation holes were closer to the top as I would like to add a little more substrate as my spider likes to burrow. I wouldn't use it for a fossorial though.


Stuck in mesh via claw, OR through the mesh itself?


----------



## Fade (Mar 22, 2018)

Marvinxox said:


> Please try to use latin names, common names are just impractical.
> 
> The tall exo terras are more for arboreals, but the low cubic ones are perfectly fine for terrestrials or, with enough substrate inside, even for fossorials.
> 
> ...


I know latin names are the ideal way to identify species, I'm still learning them and will use in future.  Besides most people will recognise the beginner tarantula common names.  I wouldn't use them for more advanced species and some don't even have common names.


----------



## draconisj4 (Mar 22, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Stuck in mesh via claw, OR through the mesh itself?


Stuck by a claw, he did manage to free himself but was hanging by one foot flailing for a second. He didn't get injured but it sure scared me.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a handful of adult-sized acrylic enclosures that I got from Amazon for less than half what a Jamie’s adult enclosure costs.  The caveat is that it comes in a knockdown box and you have to assemble it.  Also its a chinese import (some people have steong feelings about that these days).  They are working great for me.  There are also some on eBay.

Fact is, expecting decades from any enclosure may be much.  Chances are, within a decade your financial situation will change multiple times anyways.  We all like to get our moneysworth out of stuff.  I feel comfortable that I’ll get my moneys worth out of these $40-$50 acrylic enclosures if they last me a few years.  So far so good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## checkmate (Mar 22, 2018)

I have 9 of her adult enclosures and 2 XL enclosures (one purchased through her and one from Craigslist). 

For the species that I dampen the substrate (overflow the dish, moisten one corner, etc.), the lids are warped to the point where the latches don't latch smoothly--kind of a struggle when opening. Feels like there is a lot of tension on the glue under the latches when they're closed. For my drier species (just a water dish), the lid is somewhat warped but not to the point where the latches don't latch smoothly. 

I also noticed the latches don't latch smoothly in the cooler months and latch more smoothly during warmer months. Perhaps the difference in humidity inside and outside the enclosure is warping it when it's drier out but not so much when the humidities are closer to equilibrium. Idk just my thought.

Haven't experienced any yellowing but if there is any it's not noticeable. My first enclosure from her is about 3 years old. I used plastic containers before. Haven't used her juvenile or sling enclosures (I use Lock-n-Lock tupperware for slings and juvies).


----------



## Fade (Mar 23, 2018)

wetwork said:


> I have 9 of her adult enclosures and 2 XL enclosures (one purchased through her and one from Craigslist).
> 
> For the species that I dampen the substrate (overflow the dish, moisten one corner, etc.), the lids are warped to the point where the latches don't latch smoothly--kind of a struggle when opening. Feels like there is a lot of tension on the glue under the latches when they're closed. For my drier species (just a water dish), the lid is somewhat warped but not to the point where the latches don't latch smoothly.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Weezy101 (Apr 21, 2018)

wetwork said:


> I have 9 of her adult enclosures and 2 XL enclosures


How did you get an XL enclosure through her?
I've been dying to get one for a T. stirmi but can't find anywhere and she doesn't respond to msgs.


----------



## draconisj4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Weezy101 said:


> How did you get an XL enclosure through her?
> I've been dying to get one for a T. stirmi but can't find anywhere and she doesn't respond to msgs.


She's probably out of stock, I know she had them a few months ago. I think those sell out faster than the rest. Just check her website every now and then. They are very expensive when she does have them though.


----------



## checkmate (Apr 21, 2018)

Weezy101 said:


> How did you get an XL enclosure through her?
> I've been dying to get one for a T. stirmi but can't find anywhere and she doesn't respond to msgs.


I bought one last year from her and one on Craigslist. Yea, sometimes they are out of stock since she doesn't have as many XLs made as the other ones.


----------



## Cartfish (Apr 29, 2018)

Weezy101 said:


> How did you get an XL enclosure through her?
> I've been dying to get one for a T. stirmi but can't find anywhere and she doesn't respond to msgs.


Really? I emailed her the other day about the enclosures, she says they are in production and might be a few weeks until they return. You should check again.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 27, 2018)

I'd also look at Terra Blue professional series or maybe even ZooMed if you can't find the Terra Blue. You'll save some money and the sliding top opening is very practical.  Of course, you always want to make sure you species is a display spider that actually will hang out in the open and not just be seen once a year.


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 22, 2018)

I have two of Jamie's 8x8x14's i think is the size, I'm enjoying them so far. The latches are a little tight so some care is needed not to move the entire enclosure when opening it (without any rubber feet on a bookshelf).

One is housing a practically full grown female brachypelma albopilosum who wouldn't be caught dead in her cork hide, and the other I have turned up arboreal style housing an avicularia avicularia. Having a full 360 degree view of white tarantula crap running down the walls is pretty cool.

It is slightly harder to clean then glass but only in my opinion because it can scratch easier then glass, just use non-abrasive wipes.

I didn't even know Jamie sold a cage bigger then this one, i wanted one of her's for my theraphosa stirmi, but reluctantly held out on the tarantulacages.com biggest cage and bought a walmart 20 gallon for now. I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for this product. 

As for the yellowing and the warping, I can't speak to those effects yet I've had these less then 6 months, BUT, the build quality was mostly impressive and the rounded edges on the acrylic just add to the professional look. i'd buy from her again, i'm looking at getting several 7x7x12's (i think is the size) for some up and coming juvenile terrestrials


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Aug 22, 2018)

I'd start with a sling as your first tarantula, not an adult.  This means either a sling style or juvenile enclosure.  Jamies has baginner bundles with everything.  Personally, I think that terrestrials are a bit easier to deal with.  I'd strongly suggest doing a NW tarantula as your first.

She currently has a beginner bundle with M robustum that looks awfully tempting.  With those, you have to remember to keep the temps below 80, preferably below 77 degrees.  70-75 is right because they are heat intolerant.  Aside from that, awesome.  She has a few other beginner bundles as well on her page.  In terms of the awesome factor, this one takes it away from the others hands down in my opinion.  It's also better if your home is a bit on the chilly side.  Do watch out for the urticating hairs however and research it first.  Do not handle them unless its an emergency.  A catch cup, lid and paint brush are your friends as they are for all tarantulas actually.

The others in the beginner bundles are great choices as well but tend to be slower growers.

She also has Lasiodora Parahybana slings which are a bit on the small size, but make perhaps the best ideal beginner tarantulas.  They are hardy, grow fast, have great appetites and make great display spiders as they get older being out in the open.  You will have to upgrade to the adult terrestrial acrylic enclosure in no time with that one!!  The only thing is that these spiderlings are under an inch which some feel isn't totally ideal for a beginner.  Still, that won't be for long and they are hardy.  Just make sure that there is always water in the water dish.  Oh, & they get really really big as adults as well!!  8"+ in size is not at all unusual.  They aren't really suited for handling but no tarantula should be handled unless its an emergency anyway.

Another neat choice, which is a better size for a beginner is Nhandu coloratovillosus females which are over 1.5" in size, better sized for a beginner.  These are feisty tarantulas but you can grow with that spiderling.  They aren't part of a bundle so like the LP, you'll have to get the tarantula, the enclosure you want and the feeders as separate items in the same order.  It costs a bit more as well.

I haven't had a single problem with any Jamie's juvenile enclosure.  I did modify one by adding a feeding port and a nicer vent.  You might or might not want to drill or use a soldering iron to put in one small drainage hole so that water won't build up in the substrate which can lead to mold.


----------



## Bree24 (Aug 22, 2018)

Given that the adult enclosures only cost around $100, I really wouldn’t worry about it. Even if they only lasted 5 years (which they probably last twice that long or more), that’s a pretty cheap price considering that this is basically your only major expense when it comes to keeping Ts. That said, glass it prettier, hardier, and will always last longer. If you really want a display animal and don’t care about the cost, I would do what Marvinxox said and build a DIY lid on a glass aquarium.


----------



## Hamiltincolin25 (May 11, 2019)

If your worried about yellowing go with glass. Now about what T you want to display if recommend most grammostola and brachypelma as they seem to stay out in the open. The c. cyanpubescens will be a amazing display t as they have a web fortress going on and sometimes they have a web that has a easy to look through angle. Now being practical a t is not the greatest display animal as even the ones stated up above molt meaning your looking at a cage of web and dirt for a month-2 months. 
Edit: I just saw this is from last year so what did you end up with?


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 12, 2019)

My enclosures from Jamie's have not discolored in any way.


----------



## Rhino1 (May 12, 2019)

Fade said:


> I have done a load of research.  I had another post asking about GBBs as a first.  But I will probably go with a curly hair, or pink zebra beauty, or whatever beginner terrestrial T.  I prefer to use glass but what enclosures include glass?  Exo terras are more for arborials, and I had another post on if I can use an aquarium with the typical reptile wire lid as my enclosure.  That would be ideal but heard Ts can get stuck in the wire lid and it isn't good for keeping humidity.
> I really want a clear, affordable, enclosure, that lasts decades.  I have had suggestions to use hobby lobby display cases and drill holes.  I do prefer to not have to do anything DIY.
> Will most likely buy my tarantula from my local expo this sunday.
> I know not all are display animals, for example fossorial species.
> ...


Imho if it's a long term display, then acrylic may not be the best choice, just wiping acrylic down with a damp cloth will give it fine scratches and these will build up over time creating a less than clear (smokey) view.
Exo Terra low style (or similar), start the sub just below the vents at the front then slope up towards the back, it creates a gradient that can be decorated like a natural embankment, looks effective and reduces height.
If they are available where you are check out the reptizoo brand, these have great features, sliding tops, little feeder door, look at the mini and mini long as well as their low options, I like these better than other mass production enclosure and if I could afford to I would buy these in bulk and would keep everything I own in them.
There is also an array of neat enclosures designed for young terrestrial snakes that tick all those  boxes that some T owners swear by.
Don't paint yourself into a corner with plastic tubs, it's 2019 ffs there are more suitable glass enclosures than ever before.
Good luck with the search and don't feel bad about being grilled by some for being a first time owner, it's not rocket science and most of all make this an enjoyable experience for you and your new pet. 
Go for bug's, not drugs.


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2019)

Hamiltincolin25 said:


> If your worried about yellowing go with glass. Now about what T you want to display if recommend most grammostola and brachypelma as they seem to stay out in the open. The c. cyanpubescens will be a amazing display t as they have a web fortress going on and sometimes they have a web that has a easy to look through angle. Now being practical a t is not the greatest display animal as even the ones stated up above molt meaning your looking at a cage of web and dirt for a month-2 months.
> Edit: I just saw this is from last year so what did you end up with?





Whitelightning777 said:


> My enclosures from Jamie's have not discolored in any way.





Rhino1 said:


> Imho if it's a long term display, then acrylic may not be the best choice, just wiping acrylic down with a damp cloth will give it fine scratches and these will build up over time creating a less than clear (smokey) view.
> Exo Terra low style (or similar), start the sub just below the vents at the front then slope up towards the back, it creates a gradient that can be decorated like a natural embankment, looks effective and reduces height.
> If they are available where you are check out the reptizoo brand, these have great features, sliding tops, little feeder door, look at the mini and mini long as well as their low options, I like these better than other mass production enclosure and if I could afford to I would buy these in bulk and would keep everything I own in them.
> There is also an array of neat enclosures designed for young terrestrial snakes that tick all those  boxes that some T owners swear by.
> ...


  Thanks for everyone's input but this is nearly a year old thread.  I currently now have an adult female b.hamorii, female b.albo, and a gbb sling.  I tried out a 5.5 gallon aquarium with a plexiglass lid.  Just messed up the background.  But trial and error is good.  Currently housing them in exo terra bredding box, kritter keeper, and the sling is in an amac box.


----------



## Willa (May 23, 2019)

I have had mine for a few months (large). 

Pro:Looks great, excellent at maintaining heat and moisture. Convenient and appropriate size, holds right amount of sub for my juvie b/ albo. Perfect visibility. 

Cons: Lid is creaky no matter what I do, lid is warping in, and it scratches whenever I so much as breath on it. 

Overall: Nice if you want something pretty and special for a special T or whatever, I wouldn't spend my money on another one. I would look elsewhere or do a DIY if you want a display enclosure, or I have heard Sterlite containers work wonders (though I like seeing my guy every now and again, and even with an active T, it's hard to see through foggy plastic).


----------



## Wyoguy069 (May 28, 2019)

If you want a cage that will last forever try Showcase cages.  Downside is they are not good for high humidity species and you need to add substrate and decorations to make sure that your T doesn’t fall.  That being said,I have four Jamie’s cages and they are awesome.  Humidity is very easy to control and I have all of them inside much larger Showcase cages for temperature control.  3 of my spiders live with my snakes.


----------

